# Can not find SysLibRtc for Wago CodeSys



## arnadan (5 April 2021)

Hi

I have an existing WAGO CoDeSysApp. Now I want to read out the system time of my WAGI 750-881. I have spent a long time searching and all infos tell me to use SysRtcGetTime() which shall be in the SysLibRtc library. But where can I get that library from? It is not in my Wago CoDeSys installatin and I can not find any place to download that library from. 

Does anybody know where I can get SysLibRtc?
Or is there an alternative way to read the RTC of my WAGO 750-881?

Any help very much appreciated. Thanks.
Daniel


----------



## KLM (5 April 2021)

The library is included in the standard installation and is located under C:\Program Files (x86)\WAGO Software\CODESYS V2.3\Targets\WAGO\Libraries\32_Bit


----------



## arnadan (5 April 2021)

Thank you so much! I was only checking the Library folder and was not aware of that Targets folder. Your answer solved by problem.


----------

